# Spindle extender question



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

I just completed my Longworth chuck using Capt. Eddie's kit. It's a beauty but won't work on my Jet 1442 lathe because the motor gets in the way. The wing nuts on the back hit the motor when I extend the chuck any more than 6 inches. So now I need a spindle extension to clear the motor. The Best Wood Tools extension costs $80, so I was hoping to find a cheaper solution. I can't tell if this one http://www.amazon.com/Hold-Fast-3-1-Spindle-Extender/dp/B008D4SBKG/ref=sr_1_10?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1407899824&sr=1-10 will accept a female hex nut. Help appreciated. Kim


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

This is just my opinion, but you're looking for trouble by extending the spindle. There is more chance of wobble, the extender will be a weak spot, and you'll likely be unhappy with it.
If at all possible, remount your motor to where it's out of the way.
In fact, if you can get anything of swing size to rotate while clearing the ways, your motor should be out of the way. If that's not the case, find out from Jet why you can't clear the motor. It's obvious that you built your longworth to fit the swing, so something else is wrong. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Think plans call for mounting that Longworth chuck on a faceplate, so would add additional waste blocks to get required clearance instead of buying a spindle extender.

You can do same thing if mounting in your chuck, just extend waste blocks.

You will need to fuss a bit to get everything runnig true. Would use plywood for waste blocks, once trued up less movement. I would put a film finish on both chuck and waste block to seal all wood parts.

Agree with Jerry, about wobble. If need that Hold Fast Extender check with Hartville for right size to fit your lathe.


----------



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for your comments. This is from a customer review of the Jet 1442 VS: "The worst feature, from a design perspective, must be the position of the motor. Mounted to the right of the mechanism (i.e. of the belts driving the spindle), the end of the motor extends into the area of the swing (actually, beyond the end of the spindle!), such that some blanks and turnings are blocked. This is especially evident when reverse mounting a large partly turned bowl, where the chuck is expanded into the interior of the rough turning. I have to use a spindle extender to clear the motor, a work-around not needed on most other lathes."


----------



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's a photo


----------



## Crank50 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd spend my money building a motor mount that would relocate that motor; either farther back (requiring longer belt) or flipped 180 degrees to the opposite side of the belt on the same axis.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Kim-I'm with Jerry and Bill … the more adapters, extenders, etc. that come into the mix, the greater the chance of run-out on the business end of the chuck.

It would be a potential knuckle-buster, but in instances where you need to handle a larger workpiece, would it make sense to turn the bolts in the Longworth around? That would put the wing-nuts on the side of the chuck away from the motor, which might give you enough clearance to work with. You would have to exercise extreme caution to keep from getting your fingers ripped off, but it might negate the need to do major surgery on your lathe.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> Here s a photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Looks like that 14" swing really is about 10". That's false advertising in my opinion.

Kim, since you live in Mexico, why don't you get a welder or a machinist to come over to your place, look at the lathe, and have him do a mod for you. From my experiences during 3-4 weekends playing on the beaches in Mexico at the North end of the Sea of Cortez, when ever I broke something, they could fix anything without even breaking a sweat. Mexicans can make anything work. 
Looks like all you need is a piece of angle iron at least 3/8" thick x 2" with an 8" face x 1" longer than the motor OD. Find out where the motor will clear the swing, mark the center, and drill it and the motor mounting holes. Next, drill the hole neccessary to mount it to the lathe. After mounting, measure the distance between the center of the spindle and the arbor of the motor. Measure your 2 pullies, and go online to http://www.durabelt.com/beltlengthcalculator.php. Put in the info where indicated, and it will give you the length of the belt you need. Go to your local auto parts store and get a belt. Problem solved…...... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

I really appreciate all the suggestions you've given me and your interest in my problem. I've decided to add a glue block to my current homemade one. All I need is another 5/8" for clearance. I made the faceplate from 1 1/2 oak and countersunk a hex nut into it that fits on the spindle thread. I also screwed a thick washer over the nut to hold it down. Here's a video in Spanish that shows how it's made: 




But I'm having another problem besides the one with the chuck not clearing the motor. I have a lot of wobble when I mount a perfectly trued up blank in the Longworth and can't figure out why. I bored a 3/8" hole in the center to accept Capt. Eddie's bushing to hold the two pieces in line. So why are the blanks wobbling?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Kim-Something isn't running true. Without seeing it, it is hard to say but I would hazard a guess that either the nut isn't square in the faceplate or the pivot in the middle of the Longworth is off center.


----------



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes, Gerry. I used Capt. Eddie's instructions and also watched a lot of other videos and read various instructions and forgot to follow Eddie's technique of using double-stick tape on the faceplate and pressing it on the disc with the live center. I also neglected to follow his advice on using bolts, not screws, to attach the faceplate. Once I add another 5/8" to my faceplate, I'll use Capt. Eddie's technique.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Is the 6" faceplate that came with the lathe a problem?

Think Penn State Industry & Packard Woodworks carry smaller inexpensive faceplates to fit your lathe. PSI carries some steel ones not sure about sizes & Packard carries aluminum. You can call toll free for shipping cost.

These inexpensive 2" & 3" faceplates might be the ticket to help wobble problems.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=lathes-acc-facep-ewt

They also carry spindle extender that will fit your lathe but warn you about run out.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=lathes-acc-spiext


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Kim, I watched that youtube video, all 18+ minutes of it, and knew exactly what his intent was. That looks a little old fashioned to me, but we are intitled to our own opinions. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I watched until got an error occurred message, try back in thirty minutes. Do not speak or understand Spanish so not sure that epoxy used to glue nut and wood right stuff for the job. Not saying it will not work, just how long will it hold is the question.

That is why recommended buying some small faceplates. If that is too expensive go to a local welding shop and have them weld the nut to piece of steel.


----------



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

I epoxied the nut but it came off. It think it was because my hex nut is zinc-plated. I then made a 3/8" thick washer from Brazilian cherry to screw over the nut and used Gorilla glue on the nut. I think it will hold well. I'll let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## kmetzger (Jun 4, 2013)

OK, it's back to square one. I attached the inner disk to the homemade chuck with double-stick tape and bolted the two pieces together. The Longworth disks slide nicely and I tightened the bumpers in alternating fashion and I trued the surface of the chuck, but I'm still getting some wobble. Since I had to make the wooden chuck extra long to clear the motor on my Jet 1442 and it's only 3" in diameter, I think there's just too much room for error. Now I'm trying to salvage all the work I put in to build the Longworth, so I'm thinking of two options: buy a good faceplate and attach a glue block so I can clear the motor or turn a glue block with a tenon that will fit my Nova scroll chuck. Would you say the faceplate is the better way to go? Also, I now have a 3/8" hole down the center of the Longworth, so finding the exact center might be a challenge.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

This shows waste block donut chuck mounted in scroll chuck on Jet1442.

http://www.nealaddy.org/node/8

When building Longworth or donut chuck always better to glue & screw waste block to the center of base whether using faceplate or scroll chuck. You can true up waste block or base if need be before complete assembly.


----------

